# NEW VW-SAT iPod integration kit from DICE with INSTALL pics!



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi guys,
Here's some more pics on the new VW iPod integration kit that emulates satellite radio in order to show *TEXT DISPLAY* (song title, artist, playlist, and album). These pictures show step-by-step instructions on installation in a 2008 VW GTI (Mk5). Let me know if you have any questions on the unit!








*Remove top air vents cover. Held on by clips and unsnaps when lifted with soft radio removal tool.*









*Remove air vent controller after removing one screw inside the tray.*








*Remove two screws as shown to allow air vents to come out.*








*Pull off air vent unit.*








*You can place this aside without disconnecting hazard-lights button.*








*Remove one screw on each side of radio trim.*








*Lightly snap off on all sides.*








*4 screws hold the radio in place (2 on each side). Remove these for radio to easily slide out.*








*Pull radio out to see factory connections. Be careful not to damage dash with radio's sharp edges!*








*Unclip connector and it should slide off with a good pull. You can also remove the two antenna connections to place radio aside.*








*Factory SAT connector (blue) should be removed from factory plug.*








*Grab DICE VW-CAN radio harness.*








*Mate factory female plug with DICE male plug.*








*Lock in place.*








*Go ahead and stuff cabling inside dash.*








*From the DICE harness, find the 12-pin Molex connector.*








*Snake the cable through the gaps behind dash to have it come inside the glovebox.*








*DICE female plug can be connected to the back of the radio and locked in place.*








*Slide radio back in place, making sure the wires are not being pinched. Again be careful not to damage dash with radio's sharp edges!*








*Connect 12-pin Molex and iPod connector to DICE module.*








*DICE module can be stored in glovebox. This gives easy access to auxiliary input on DICE module.*

*After testing unit for proper operation, follow steps 1-8 in reverse to replace all screws and components for finalized installation.* 

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:14 PM 5-27-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:44 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: NEW VW-SAT iPod integration kit from DICE with INSTALL pics! ([email protected])*

Results!








*Text on radio display and cluster in between gauges.*








*Up close radio screen shot.*


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:09 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## bakinblk75 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: NEW VW-SAT iPod integration kit from DICE with INSTALL pics! ([email protected])*

Wow great post...thanks...ok stupid question with the dice unit installed can you leave your idop in the glove box and use the stearing wheel to change tracks or the radio?? Or do you have to pull your idop out to shuffle songs all the time??


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: NEW VW-SAT iPod integration kit from DICE with INSTALL pics! ([email protected])*

Nice write up. I have the same question, do you gain control over the ipod interface with this kit? If not you are adding text on the head unit and MFD, which still a very nice feature.


----------



## crazyfoool (Feb 28, 2009)

Does this Dice unit work with the head units with the "Mix" button instead of the "Sat" button?


----------



## 8V Vee Dub 2k (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (crazyfoool)*

do you loose the sat feature now ?
i use my sat and i want ipod with text - am i asking for too much ?


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (8V Vee Dub 2k)*

You definitley lose the sattelite function. Dice makes a different module where you can still have sat and ipod but no text on the ipod i think. Check Enfig's website or call. They are pretty helpful.


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: NEW VW-SAT iPod integration kit from DICE with INSTALL pics! ([email protected])*

I have a question. I just installed the i-vw-sat and above the preset buttons where on your pics it shows 1-6, mine show all different numbers like 045, 067, etc. Any ideas??


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Dice any information the control of the IPOD? Do I get control of the IPOD on the steering wheel and the output on the MFD?


----------

